
Facebook introduces a Messenger plugin for business websites - hw
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/facebook-introduces-a-messenger-plugin-for-business-websites
======
hw
I don't understand why FB has to come up with a plugin for websites when there
are other tools that already handle the chat / messaging experience across
multiple channels, and the Messenger plugin only does one channel - Facebook.

And what about customers who don't have a FB account, or would rather not
communicate with businesses via FB? This just introduces an additional barrier
to a customer or lead who have questions about a particular product and
service.

As someone who ran an e-commerce business selling on both Facebook and other
platforms, I wouldn't put this plugin on my storefront, and would rather use
some other solution out there.

> For businesses that already have a sizable Facebook presence and regularly
> engage with customers through their Facebook Page, a chat plugin for their
> website may make sense as they won’t have to maintain a separate channel for
> user inquiries from the web. It could also take some of the strain off the
> company’s support email, which is where many websites today direct customer
> questions.

This doesn't really make sense, since this just shifts the strain over to FB.
My staff would still have to answer questions coming in from email and Twitter
and other channels.

